# Here is Andre!!!!



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been asking a TON of questions, as I just brought Andre home yesterday and he is my first bird ever 

I thought I better show some pictures!!! I would LOVE everyones opinions on him. Also would love to make sure Andre is a HIM LOL I bought him from a breeder but she said she didn't handle him much so I am working on getting him spoiled and loving! 

Here he is....please let me know how I did. Oh and he was "born" (hatched???) July 15, 2008


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Andre is handsome. He does appear to be a "he". The males's have the yellow face and orange cheek patches, a female would have a grey face.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Very pretty bird! Congrats! Certainly looks like a boy.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww... he's cute! good luck!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't be afraid to ask a ton more i can guarantee someone will answer them
Mikey
p.s andre is a great looking tiel


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

What a cutie!

Looks just like my two!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's adorable...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh! He's beautiful!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aly said:


> He's adorable...


^ Agrees with Aly.


----------



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

you have a very handsome little man...and yes u did well!! he looks like a gorgeous tiel and from what u said a very nice boy!! congrats!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Congratulations, he's beautiful!


----------



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is very cute


----------

